# VFW memorial lighting



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

We have been asked to provide lighting for a VFW memorial wall. 17' long by 3' wide by 12' tall. Names to be inscribed on both sides. The only thing I have come up with so far is to use maybe two ground level metal halide flood lights 
per side appropriately spaced. Not allowed to use poles with general flood lighting. I would like to go as efficient as possible while still providing reasonable pricing. That maybe rules out leds, but I haven't found anything in the led lines that would work. Does anybody know how the Vietnam Memorial is illuminated? I've heard they just did a retrofit but don't know the specifics. Any ideas out there. This is wyoming. Cold weather in winter with snow, so I'll have to hold them a couple of feet above ground. Thanks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't worry about the snow. HIDs will melt it in short order.


----------

